# java-datei erstellen unter mac



## iCox87 (11. Aug 2006)

hi leute hab da eine frage, hab seit vorgestern ein macbook, wollte wissen wie man eine java datei erstellt, sprich unter windows hab ich immer mim texteditor meinen quelltext reingeschrieben un dann gespeichert un dann umbenannt in .java , das geht ja mim mac nit so, welche software oda so braucht man, nein bitte kein eclipse


danke im vorraus


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

Wenn du keine IDE benutzen willst einen einfachen Texteditor eben   
Kenn mich mit MacOS nicht aus, aber da wirds ja wohl 'nen Editor geben ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (11. Aug 2006)

JBuilder gibts für Mac auch!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

Kein Eclipse? Dann nimm Netbeans!


----------



## thE_29 (11. Aug 2006)

Außerdem warum kann man keine Datei in mac os umbennen?!

Bzw nenn die Datei doch gleich .java ...

*verwirrt bin*


----------



## clemson (11. Aug 2006)

Eclipse für Mac...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2006)

iCox87 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein bitte kein eclipse





			
				clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse für Mac...



???


----------



## thE_29 (11. Aug 2006)

Heute ist Freitag 

Da ist lesen ein Luxus :bae:

Btw.: Mein urlaub fängt bald an!! JAA


----------

